# How many would be happy with this?



## Woodsman323 (Sep 8, 2021)

My bare shafts are hitting knock low.
In my opinion it’s good enough, but maybe not, thoughts?
This was at 20yd.


----------



## Hbowhunter (9 mo ago)

I personally would try and get better results. At the end of the day it's all up to you


----------



## Woodsman323 (Sep 8, 2021)

And this is at 12 yards.


----------



## Yobrevol (9 mo ago)

I would shoot 30 yards and see if the trend continues.


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

Each to their own but when I tune their is NO good enough


----------



## Suncrest08 (Dec 10, 2015)

How do your broadheads shoot with FP’s are you a hunter? What’s your plans with these arrows? Do you want to do cool trick shots and put it on instagram? If your a hunter, get the suckers hitting square at 20yds bare and Fp. Then slap on a BH and shoot it with a FP’s and micro tune that rest till there smacking each other. Set sight tape N go kill stuff. People have a tuning addiction, just get it plum and kill s**t!! To answer your ? I would no say that’s NOT GOOD enough for 20yds, but don’t go down a tuning wormhole.


----------



## Kessick (Feb 2, 2020)

Not good enough for me. I’m guessing Broadhead flight won’t be great past 20.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I'd want them both exactly the same angle, side-by-side or otherwise touching, completely parallel. Your fixed broadheads would hit high at 20, with that situation. They're gonna plane upward, with the nock tailing low like that. By 30, they're going to be worse too, considerably higher.

I can't tell for sure on your top, 20 yard photo. Are they both parallel, or is the bare shaft slanted nock tailing left?

Both are easy fixes though. If you have plenty of rest adjustment room left, simply lower your rest very slightly, until the bare shaft and fletched hit at the same angle. If your rest is bottomed out, simply twist both D-loop knots, 1 complete turn around the string, using the center serving wraps like they're threads on a screw. You might have to re-tie new nock sets, or you might be able to just move them up too. Snug your D-loop again, in that slightly higher location. Take a few more shots to compare the two. From there, micro-adjust your rest elevations until vertical angles are the same.

If your BS is not angled, tail left, like I can't tell in the pic, you're done. If it is angled nock left, move your rest, left, in tiny increments at a time, until both are stacking together. If that doesn't correct it perfectly, it means your draw length is set slightly too long, if you're right-handed or slightly too short, if you're a lefty. It's so close though, considering you already have nearly the same POI's, you solve that by tying your D-loop either a tiny fraction shorter, if you're right-handed or a tiny fraction longer, if you're left-handed. 

After you do get those 2 slapping at the same angles at 20, fine-tune your sight wherever it needs to go. Then your fixed broadheads will be shaving your fletching off at 40, so shoot the broadheads first, and only 1 broadhead per spot. That's why your target has those multi-spots.🤣

This is not a rabbit hole; it's just normal, everyday bow tuning.


----------



## Woodsman323 (Sep 8, 2021)

Thanks guys.
I’ve tried moving the rest down, and that makes them parallel but then the bar shaft hits 2-3 inches high.
My cam timing looks pretty much perfect. 
i’m going try changing the knocking point next.
Or maybe there’s something els I could do?


----------



## Woodsman323 (Sep 8, 2021)

BigXX78 said:


> I'd want them both exactly the same angle, side-by-side or otherwise touching, completely parallel. Your fixed broadheads would hit high at 20, with that situation. They're gonna plane upward, with the nock tailing low like that. By 30, they're going to be worse too, considerably higher.
> 
> I can't tell for sure on your top, 20 yard photo. Are they both parallel, or is the bare shaft slanted nock tailing left?
> 
> ...


Yep your right, I am getting a slight knock left, I’m pretty sure that’s just grip issues I have if I’m not paying attention.


----------



## Rockwell (Nov 23, 2021)

Woodsman323 said:


> Yep your right, I am getting a slight knock left, I’m pretty sure that’s just grip issues I have if I’m not paying attention.


On my personal path to achieve a high level of accuracy with very similar results that you have posted, I felt it was likely due to a form issue. So instead of moving a cam or rest/d-loop I worked on my grip and this proved to be the solution for myself, found that my hand placement was a touch too far from my lifeline. Small shift over towards the line but not crossing it cleaned my bare shaft up and started flying true. Thank you Nuts & Bolts, the devil is in the little details.


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Rockwell said:


> On my personal path to achieve a high level of accuracy with very similar results that you have posted, I felt it was likely due to a form issue. So instead of moving a cam or rest/d-loop I worked on my grip and this proved to be the solution for myself, found that my hand placement was a touch too far from my lifeline. Small shift over towards the line but not crossing it cleaned my bare shaft up and started flying true. Thank you Nuts & Bolts, the devil is in the little details.


Where's Nuts&Bolts, on this thread?🤣


----------



## MDUDE55 (Jul 31, 2010)

You are actually nock high if your bs point of impact is lower in the target than the fletched shaft….


----------



## MDUDE55 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWIW i’d move your rest up about as half as far as you moved it down and shoot it…. Bareshafts are finicky unless your form is perfect… Group tune it… It will tell you everything you need to know.


----------



## saglick (Sep 5, 2016)

I would shoot a broadhead and see what happens. I found that for me a bare shaft is much more finicky to form than is a broadhead.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Woodsman323 said:


> Thanks guys.
> I’ve tried moving the rest down, and that makes them parallel but then the bar shaft hits 2-3 inches high.
> My cam timing looks pretty much perfect.
> i’m going try changing the knocking point next.
> Or maybe there’s something els I could do?


Since your cam timing pretty much is "perfect"
and
you get THESE results...(your results are on the left)










Then, we need a FORM photo, cuz your FORM needs LOTS of work.
No hat. No cap. No long sleeve jacket.
Level bow arm, LEVEL arrow.
Tape camera phone at ARROW height, and slide ladder with phone far away enough we can see the grass,
your shoes, can see all of you and ALL of the bow.

So, what's up with the BLACK target?
That is also 20 yards.
That is schuler 26, a hunter fella.

ONE bareshaft.
ONE fletched field point.
ONE fletched fixed blade broadhead. THOSE are his NEW 20 yd results, after I helped him.


----------



## Tristan128 (Nov 27, 2021)

Everyone has their opinion of when to call it good, for me that would bug me and keep me up and night and I would have to find a way to fix it but if your okay with it and can group your arrows good enough for you to be confident then that's okay. 
But please fix it


----------



## Woodsman323 (Sep 8, 2021)

Got it figured out, thanks guys.


----------



## Mdfowlman2 (May 19, 2021)

I want them touching at 20 and aligned at 20. Same POI but the nicks spread apart are also an issue


----------



## cbxbowhunter (8 d ago)

Woodsman323 said:


> Got it figured out, thanks guys.
> View attachment 7743252


THAT - I'd be happy with! Good job!


----------

